# تصنيع الصابون (حسب الطريقه البارده)



## طارق 99 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الكيماوييين:56: :56: في هذا المنتدى 
مين يعرف كيف تتم عمليه ....كيف يتم تصنيع الصابون (حسب الطريقه البارده)
انتظر ردكم بسرعه:83: :83: :83: اللي يعرف الله يبارك فيكم ما تطنشو سؤالي:83: :83: :83:


----------



## طارق 99 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

وينكم يا شباب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## طارق 99 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

للرفغعععععععععععععععععععععععع حتى تردوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alsane (3 ديسمبر 2007)

A practical handbook of the manufacture of hard and soft soaps, toilet soaps, candles, etc. Including many new processes, and a chapter on
the recovery of glycerine from waste leys........
..

http://rs10.rapidshare.com/files/2069206/soap.rar
password
www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## خالد السليني (3 ديسمبر 2007)

(أرجو عدم وضع مواقع لمنتديات أخرى لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي خالد


----------



## كوثر بابكر مختار (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
لك التحية
بتم صنع الصابون علي البارد عادة في مشاريع الاسر المنتجة كالأتي:-
اذا كانت المواد الخام زيت تضاف الصودا الكاوية تركيز23 بومي الي الزيت بحيث تكون نسية الصودا الكاوية للزيت 14-15%


----------



## علاء المدرس (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الطريقة هي باستخدام الصودا الكاوية لكن ماهي وكيف تحصل عليها هو سهل ومن الملح العادي والتجاري يسما الكوستك وهيمادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ناتج التحليل الكهربائي لملح الطعام اما العنصر الثاني فهي الزيوت والشحوم بانواعها وناتج التفاعل يضاف لها الملح لفصل الصابون عن المخلفات المعروفه بالكلسيول


----------



## علي العزاوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سيدي الكريم طريق صنع الصابون بالطريقة الباردة هي فقط عبارة عن زيت وكوستك صودا اما الطريقة الحديثة فموجود الان قشور الصابون الجاهزة وتسمى النودلز وهي جاهزة فقط تحتاج الى عطر وتتم عن طريق تسخين بسيط اي عملية طبخ وتصب الصابون في قوالب حسب الرغبة


----------



## محمد-13 (2 أغسطس 2009)

اقدم شكري وتقديري للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الراقي والبحر الزاخر ولكل من ساهم ويساهم ولو بكلمة او معلومة ربما تكون الحلقة المفقودة لذي حاجة وان شكري وتقديري لا يساوي مثقال ذرة مقارنة بالاجر والثواب عند الله عز وجل


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (2 أغسطس 2009)

*دة موضوع انا كنت كتبتة ماعرفش اذا كنت قريتة او لاء اكيد هيفيدك*


*اخوانى الاعزاء
كل ما قرائتة فى المنتديات والمواقع لايرقى لصناعة الصابون فبعد بحث مضنى وتجارب عملتها بنفسى لقيت ان كل واحد نقصة حاجة وانا قدرت اوصل لنتيجة ولاكن مش ممتازة لانى توقفت عن التجربة لانى لقيت ان عمل مصنع للصابون مكلف جدا ومش سهل عشان تصارح وزارة الصناعة ووزارة الصحة لاكن انا هقول الى اعرفة والباقى عليكو الى يعرف يطور ويكمل المشوار لان الموضوع مش سهل قوى

اولا لازم نعرف ان النسب والمكونات بتتوقف على نوع الزيت وحاجة اسمها رقم التصبن وهوا مقدار هيدر وكسيد الصوديم بالنسبة للزيت
والنسب هى 
1-100جرام زيت نخيل
2-47جرام ماء
3-19جرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
4-ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض للصابون وهى مادة تعطى اللون الابيض للدهانات ايضا ويقال عليها اكسيد تيتانيوم غذائى فهى غير ضارة 
فية اضافات تانية كتيرررر
1-عطر حوالى 5جرام(والعطر دة انا جربت فية عطور المنظفات بس للامانة مش متاكد اذا كان المقصود عطور المنظفات ولا العطور العادية الى بنستخدمها بس ادت نتيجة هايلة والجرام ب3قروش للجملة) 
2-مانع تعفن ويطلق علية رباعى صوديمedta
3-مادة حافظة مش متذكر اسمه للاسف
فية مواد تانية صعب ان انتا تلاقيها الا عند الشركات الكبيرة مثل
1-مادة ليناللول وهو كحول عطرى يستخدم لزيادة الرائحة
2-تربينول ويعطى لمعة واشراق للصابونة وللاسف مش هتلاقية


ملاحظة 
من الممكن اضافة اكتر من نوع زيت لاكن بنسب وذللك لزيادة الرغوة ولاكن يستحب اضافة الدهن
ويضاف حوالى 10جرام دهن ل90جرام زيت حتى يتم اكمال ال100جرام
بس انا بقا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى جبت 10جرام سمن نباتى زى جنة والنخلتين والحاجات دى
لانى عارف انها متكونة من زيت النخيل لاكن عليها اضافات محتاجها مثل موانع التزنخ والاكسدة
المهم لو هتستخدم الدهن لازم تسخن الزيت الاول 90جرام وبعد كدة تذيب الدهن فية ولو فضل بواقى للدهن صفيها وتحط الزيت مع الدهن السايح فى اناء زجاجى او برطمان مربى 

الخطوات
1-عمل محلول هير وكسيد الصوديوم وذللك باضافة 19جرام هيدر وكسيد الى 47 جرام ماء
وانا بقول 19جرام عشان رقم التصبن بتاع زيت النخيل حوالى 18.8 جرام لكل 100جرام زيت
ويترك المحلول لمدة حوالى 12 ساعة مش عارف لية بس بيجيب نتيجة كويسة
نسيت اقول حاجة بلاش مية الحنفية عشان خلتنى اسبوعين الف حوالين نفسى لان بيتكون على سطح الصابون مادة كربونات الصوديم عملة زى البودرة البيضة ويستخدم ماء مقطر ذى بتاع بطارية العربية
2-بعد ما سخنا الزيت وعلى فكرة زيت النخيل لما هتجيبة هيجمد معاك لما تسيبة فى الهوا وياريت ماتحطش من ازايز الزيت الة بتتباع فى السور ماركت لان عليها زيت صويا كتير مش هيعمل تصبن
وكل ما كان الزيت ردىء للاسف النتيجة هتكون احسن فممكن تشترى زيت نخيل بيتباع سايب فى المحلات الى بتبيع الزيت للمطاعم
3-يتم اضافة 1 جرام ثانى اكسيد التيتانيون الى قليل من الزيت حوالة 5 جرام عشان نعمل اللون والخمسة جرام من ال100جرام يعنى مانجبش زيت زيادة ونقعد ندوب التيتانيومبصبعنا فى كوب زجاجى لحد مانلاقى الزيت لونة بقا ابيض وبع كدة نحط باقى الزيت ونقلب الخليط كلة وممك نزود ثانى اكيد التيتانيوم لحد الزيت كلة مايبيض 
بعد ذلك يضاف محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم الى الزيت الدافىء درجة حرارة الجسم مثلا
3-يتم التقليب بمعلقة خشب او استانلس وممنوع استخدام اى حاجة الومنيوم لانها بتتفاعل مع الهيدروكسيد يتم التقليب لمدة حوالى20الى40دقيقة لحد الخليط ما يتماسك ويبقى عامل زىالكريمة
4- يتم وضع 5جرام عطر على الخليط بعد15 دقيقة او عند بداية التماسك للخليط ويستمر التقليب بعدها حوالى من 5الى عشر دقائق وبعد ذللك يصب الخليط فى قوالب اما خشب او زجاج او استانلس ويكون القالب مدهون زيت برافين لمنع الالتصاق ويغطى الخليط ويوضع فى مكان دافىء وبعد ذللك يترك 24ساعة ويتم اخراج قالب الصابون وتركة فى مكان مفتوح غير معرض للاتربة ويترك اسبوعين حتى ينتهى تاثير الهيدروكسيد الضار بالبشرة 
ملاحظة من الممكن وضع محلول سكرى مثل الجلوكوز او سكر مذاب فى الماء لاعطاء الصابون طعم مقبول بالفم عشان مايبقاش عامل زى صابونة الغسيل بتاعة الملابس القديمة للى يعرفوها (الميزان)



القالب 
ودة جننى عشان تعمل قالب استانلس هتروح لحد متخصص فى صناعة القوالب واقل قالب بدون امكانيات لتركيبة على مكبس ب700جنية يعملك الشكل الى انتا عايزة لاكن لو هتروح لحد متخصص فةى صناعة قوالب الصابون هيقولك القالب ب2000الى4000جنية وانا اتصدمت ودى بداية الصدمة دة للى عايز يصنع للبيع والتوزيع وهيبتدى على قدة هيجيب مكبس هيدروليكى ويركب علية القالب
ومعاة صبر ايوب لان لانة هيشتغل قطعة قطعة


عموما ممكن تكون دى بداية ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة ليكم تكملو عليها وتوصلو وياريت ماحدش يياس زييى والى معاة فلوسيكمل ويخلية حلم لية ويقرا ويدور ويتعب عشان يعمل صناعة لكل مسلم او عربى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*​

برجاء من لدية افادة او اضافة ان يكتبها


----------



## elmalwany (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير
طريقة تصنيع الصابون عالبارد لاينتج جلسرين


----------



## عــomarــر (8 مارس 2010)

تامرمحمدعبدو قال:


> *دة موضوع انا كنت كتبتة ماعرفش اذا كنت قريتة او لاء اكيد هيفيدك*​
> 
> 
> *اخوانى الاعزاء*
> ...


 


جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على موضوعك

حاولت ان ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص ولكن نظام المنتدى يشترط خمسين مشاركة 

كذلك اردت ان اضع لك ايميلي او رقم تلفوني فوجدت ان قانون المنتدى يمنع ذلك ايضا

انتظر منك رسالة على الخاص

دمت بود 

عمر


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (9 مارس 2010)

عــomarــر قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على موضوعك
> 
> حاولت ان ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص ولكن نظام المنتدى يشترط خمسين مشاركة
> 
> ...


 اخى عمر انا ايضا مشاركاتى لاتتعدى الخمسين لذلك اتفضل اسال وانا اجاوبك


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال اخواني الكرام هذه الطريقة لا تحاتج لتسخين اي من الماء الزيوت؟


----------



## matrix2022 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل على العزاوى هل ممكن تشرح بشئ من التفصيل والمعايير الدقيقة للنسب مكونات وطريقه عمل كل طريقه من الطريقتين ؟؟؟


----------

